# Escape artist!!!



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:frusty:Second time I've come home to find that Scooter has escaped from his "puppy jail"! What do I do??? He was happily sitting on his pet mat on the couch waiting for me to greet him. We have a PetStages crate, he has only gotten out when we've been away from home, doesn't seem to try to get out at night when he's in our bedroom. The crate he's escaping from is in the laundry room.

Any ideas????:frusty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't have any ideas for you. When Bailey (Houdini) did it a few times I finally gabe up and stopped crating him when I left.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ann, What does this crate look like? got a link for it?

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's a link:

https://www.petedge.com/catalog/pro...=0&parentCategoryId=0&productVariantId=120137

It's a ProSelect crate, maybe he's figured out how to open the door. I guess if I put him in there I'll have to close the laundry room door as well, or else put the gate up. I'm still stunned that he got out of there. The first time I thought I must not have latched the door but now I pull on it every time to be sure I closed it securely.

I already asked my DH to set up a webcam so we can peek in on him when we aren't here so I'm going to remind him of that when he returns from his trip. It's making me crazy but it's also kind of funny!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> It's a ProSelect crate, maybe he's figured out how to open the door.


Is the door open when you get home?? Can you safely lock the door and have the key somewhere very handy in case of emergency?

I have a parrot than can unlatch is cage and get out, so I have to use a padlock and leave the key right nearby.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The door was open and he was in the family room, on the couch, on his nesting mat. He didn't have an accident in the house and peed a lot as soon as I took him out. I may have to do a lock on the door as I'm worried he could get hurt or something while we're gone.

BTW-he's rarely in the crate while we're gone and we only use the laundry room one then. He's in another crate, exact same kind, in our bedroom at night. Do you think he could be upset because it's in a different room? Maybe that's why he wants out. His favorite toys were in there along with a few tiny treats.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to see the puppy cam!!!! I think you have a good boy there at his age to have no accidents!!! I guess a lock would work or even those hooks they use ex-pens. Is there a room you could leave him in other than a crate. A kitchen that could be shut off.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I would try using the crate that is in your room, and if that's not safe without you, move the bedding from that crate into the one that is in the laundry room? Or put him in the crate in your room while you "pretend" to leave and see what happens?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good idea Amy, maybe I'll try that. If he got out in there I would die! Our upstairs is not puppy-proof so he's only allowed up there with us and under close watch! At least I could see if he gets out of there.

Missy-I'm really going to push for the puppy cam! He bought a Wii, told me about it AFTER, so I have some leverage here! Techies are great to have around but their toys are expensive! (He's the BEST husband-just like to vent about the cost of his stuff!)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I know a lot of people who's dogs have figured out how to get out of their crates - an inexpensive snap lock bolt that opens on both ends can give you some extra security without making it too difficult to get them out quickly. Attach one side to the crate and the other to the door and you've got a nearly puppy escape proof crate.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Lisa, I have a feeling we'll be looking at Home Depot or Wal-Mart for one of those this weekend!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I vote for a puppy cam as well!!! The lock sounds like the way to go.


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

About a half hour ago we brought home a new 'precision' crate. It advertises a security latch. However, after reading this thread, we checked the crate and concluded that a smart puppy would take about 30 seconds to figure the way out. The latch part only needs to be jiggled a little to the right and bingo... puppy freedom.

http://www.precisionpet.com/detail.aspx?id=60

We will look for some bolt snaps for sure.

Now I'll find the right forum to introduce our puppy and ourselves.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When we find something to put on the outside of the door I'll take a photo of it to post. BTW-Scooter's daddy got home tonight after being gone all week and we now have a very happy puppy, and the rest of the family too! :whoo:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lola broke out of her Precision crate the first time she was in it. I bought an inexpensive snap shackle at the hardware store. I use that to secure the latch to one of the crate wires. Problem solved.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

codyg said:


> About a half hour ago we brought home a new 'precision' crate. It advertises a security latch. However, after reading this thread, we checked the crate and concluded that a smart puppy would take about 30 seconds to figure the way out. The latch part only needs to be jiggled a little to the right and bingo... puppy freedom.
> 
> http://www.precisionpet.com/detail.aspx?id=60
> 
> ...


Welcome!!!:welcome: The latch on your crate looks exactly like the one on ours, hope you have better luck.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver doesn't try to get out of his crate, but our Goldens were masters at it -- the snap locks were very successful in styming them.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

When we were selling our home and couldn't be there for inspections and work we had to use a crate. We put the girls together and Isabelle would be out and Dora still in the crate. It was the one with the long pin. Isabelle would push herself thru the pin area. It didn't look bent but it only took her about 5 mins! I just gave up on that dog as she will get out of wherever I put her or she will injure herself. Luckily she is a very well behaved dog when she isn't locked up! 

Amanda


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Scooter is a smart little rascal, isn't he? Although Jackson could not escape from his crate, he hated being in it so much (why can Barrett lay on the pillow and not be in a crate . . . not fair!!), that we finally started leaving him out. He was so much happier, and we keep him in the family room during the day when we leave - French doors closed, puppy gate up for other opening. I used to roll up the oriental rug just in case, but had very few problems other than an occasional accident on the hardwood. Now no problems - 6 months was the golden ticket. This is also the dog who hates beds of any type . . . always sleeps on the tile or hardwoods! 

If Scooter likes the crate, I would lock it and move it to another area nearer family area. Sounds like you have a good one, just needs a lock!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Today we tried a carabiner, like rock climbers would use, and clipped that to the latch. Hopefully it will work! He's rarely in the crate which is probably why he tries to escape when we aren't here. I even put treats in there during the day to try to get him to like it but not having much luck with that. 

He's making me crazy but he's still the sweetest little guy!!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

panasonic makes a petcam, bought it for xmas last year but it wasn't mac compatible. django is the king of escape artists! they can squeeze thru the smallest areas, i do think you should keep his crate where his toys etc. are. is he confined to the crate that's in the laundry room or is the crate in the laundry room with the dog behind closed doors? can you put the crate somewhere else where he can look out the window?


----------



## Miss Kaya (May 28, 2008)

*Kaya in prison!*

















My baby girl hates her crate. She has this high pitched bark when she is upset and just breaks my heart.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter yelps so loud you can hear him outside and it kills me! I have to hurry to the car and just leave or I'd go right back in to get him.

We're a Mac family as well so I'll have to get DH, techie that he is, to look into a puppycam!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

could they have sepration anxiey? i know my dog was like that it was awful. it's strange, once we started training him to understand we would always come back, he was fine. also, i have found during the 4 years we have had him that he's much calmer if he can see us come and go thru the garage door, so, we put a gate up at the top of the stairs that overlooks the landing, we had him in the kitchen for aperiod of time without access to the view of the landing and hewould bark, as soon as we added a little more footage to his gated area which included the landing, he became much calmer. just a thought. by theway, django HATES the crate, the stress it creates is far worse than anything else so, no more crate. i do think dogs like to be in a small area, makes them feel more safe, our houses are just too big for these little guys so i am all for confining them to a smaller cozy space


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How did you train him to know you were always coming back? I find that I'm talking to him like a child saying, "Mommy will be back!". Anyone listening to me would think I'm completely nuts!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, I've reposted this a few times as Kubrick had horrible separation anxiety, here's an old post of mine that I think might help you:



> Here's a list of things that worked really well for me:
> 
> 1. Before you leave, ignore your puppy for 20 minutes. That means no eye contact and no touching. This shows him that he can be apart from you while you're home and be happy. It might be hard at first because he might beg for attention. He will stop doing this eventually, though.
> 
> ...


Now since he has run of the house I've also been putting his jerky cut up into smaller pieces into a treat ball, in particular this one, that keeps him busy for 10-20 minutes after I leave, which is supposed to not make them miss you as much... they say that dogs "forget" that you've gone after about 20 minutes so if they're distracted during that time then they don't freak out by remembering that you're gone. I've noticed he's even more calm than he used to be when I get back so I'm sure it works. I wouldn't necessarily use this until Scooter is older, though, and you can trust him to stay by himself in at least a whole room.

Good luck!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Linas post was perfect. what can be added is to start giving your dog the kong with the special treat, leave the house for one minute, and return. follow the procedure outlined in the list. then,you do it again, and agian and yes, agian. 

i took a saturday and did this all day. when you leave for a minute, and they don't bark, add a few more and do it agian. keep doing minutes until you can add up to 30 minutes. but as soon as you hear your dog bark, you need to go in, you have hit a threashold they are not comfortable with. come in a little sooner the next time and take it slow. i would hangout in the garage with sudoku and the phone, it's a long process but it works. 

also, i always say, "guard the house" we only say this when we leave the house, he's learned that this means we will be back. while you are training your key word, use it when you go take the trash out, or when you go get your mail, he will associate the words you use with coming and going but agian, only use those words when you leave the house. and be sure everyone in the house uses the same words. there are certain things that can trigger their anxiety. my dog would freak out when he saw me carring my purse or wearing my shoes so, the purse stays downstairs by the door and so do the shoes. it works. and like i said and i speak from experience on this one, dog are so intune to you, if you are anxious about leaving, he will pick up on this and will become anxious. also, i think dogs just want to know whats going on. i always tell my dog, i am going to costco, he can't come but while i am gone, sleep and i will see him in a few hours. silly but maybe it puts me in a calm place thus putting him in a calm place.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for all of the help, I printed Lina's ideas for everyone to read and we'll also do a key word for when we leave. 

The hard part of leaving is the kids, they want to kiss and snuggle him so I think it makes it worse. We'll also be working on that.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How's it going - is he still escaping?
I would love to see video.
hope all is well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He hasn't escaped since we put the clip on the latch of the crate! :biggrin1: I get so much great advice on here, don't know what I'd do without it! 

Thanks for all of the suggestions everyone!


----------

